# July meeting wish list



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Several members have posted items wanted at the July meeting in several places. I thought it would be good to start a thread just for that purpose.

Todd is looking for Malaysian trumpet snails (MTS) and ramshorn snails, and I would like some MTS too. MacFan is looking for black worms.

I'm sure I've forgotten some, please feel free to post again.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have some ramhorn snails.

I wish for some cryptocoryne wendtii bronze,Bolbitus heudelotii, Blyxa Japonica,
Limnophila aromatica 'hippuroides',Rotala wallichii,Eleocharis acicularis(dwarf hair grass), and baby tears.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm going to try to make this one as i love to look at Kim's tanks

i'd like some lotus and anubias...have swords i'll bring


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Tanya: I WANT FISH FOOD!!! 
For those who don't know, Tanya will be starting her own line of fish food soon.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great news! Our fellow member Todd Ziggler is able to get us a 1 time group buy AT BELOW WHOLESALE prices for any product fish related. He is bringing a catalog to the meeting. He'll bring order sheets of us to order what each of us may need/want. They carry Ista, Brightwell, and others, LEDs fliters RODI, substrates; most anything the LFS carries he can get. You can order a small thing or a big thing. He says no money at time of order, just a pickup. If what you ordered is in stock, it will be available Monday, the day after the meeting. If not it might be a week or two to get your order. He said you could pay him by paypal or many other ways.

If club makes it to $150 order prices are 20% OFF WHOLESALE prices, $300 order prices are 30% OFF WHOLESALE! Now is the time to get your stuff for the year. This is below wholesale. I would think with all of us it would be easy to meet the $150 mark and we'd already be 20% more off.

Todd is doing this for the club. He makes no money on it. He's just being a good member. Thanks Todd!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! All this, and the only thing he wants is snails!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

I will make it to this one!!! Tania I will bring you the tiger lotus and the anubias. Michael is there any pond related plant that you may want? 
I'm looking small samples of moss, fisiddens moss (more the better). Also if anyone has Crystal reds shrimp, black crystal, OBT or rilli shrimp... Let me know I can do a trade or just buy them.

Mcfan... Black worms? (????????????)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Alex, I'm always ready to try a new pond plant--unlike my aquaria which are stuffed full, the ponds are big!


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm going to try to make it to this meeting. I haven't yet received a membership card, though, as I've been unable to make it to a meeting this year. 

I'll be able to bring a bunch of trimmings, although I'm horrible at plant names. I'm pretty sure I have a ton of a Hygro species, maybe a sunset variant? I think I have red ludwigia, but I haven't really propagated that in my tank as much as I'd like, but if anyone really wants some, I'll bring a couple of stems. The other plant that I have tons of is water wisteria, I think. 

I'm just going to do a massive trim and bring everything. If anyone wants the red ludwigia, let me know, though.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

when is the end of the group buy. I would like to see if that catolog has anything I need, but i'm getting low on cash and the check won't be in the bank till aug 1st. also on the group buy can it only be aquatic plant related, or anything aquarium related.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

it can be anything aquarium related including saltwater. The only thing I wont do is tanks because I dont have the room or want the responsibility for holding and then breaking it. If you have seen it at a LFS then I can probably get it. here is a small list of brands aquatic life, red sea, seachem, brightwell, tropic marin, current, nova, ISTA, carrib sea, hydor, kent, two little fishies, julian sprung, millwaukie instruments, tomms (including mini canister filter like zoomed) ehiem (filter and media), koralia, many different types of wood, r/o equipment, frozen foods (by the 12 pack only), panorama LED lights. There is a lot of things that I cant remember. I will only be on the computer for a little bit mine is broke and I am using the one at the hotel.
I am looking for 2 other things mini rose and rose moss. H


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Todd make me want to go out and buy some snails for his kind gesture. I had a tank go bad and am in need of some more moss for my remaining guppies. And thanks to the club I have some Red Cherry Shrimp that are starting to do good and if anybody has any other type of shrimp that they need to get rid of I would love to have some. See you at the meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sweet I need 18 inch 18w t5 h.o. aquatic life bulbs. 1-10k,2 blues,1- purple.
50 day ro/di membrane, and a replacement cup for my coral life 65 skimmer.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is another brand of led they carry. They carry all the lights on this website. www.innovative-marine.com


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a question about bringing plants. This will be my first meeeting, and I'm a raw newbie. If I do bring some plants, how should I transport them? I have some java moss. I know its common but someone mentioned needing moss after a tank failure. Also, have a bight green unidentified moss mixed with Utricularia gibba. I think it might be Taiwan moss. Might even have some emersed plants left over from my new setup.

I will be driving in from East Texas, about a two hour drive. Then the plants might hang out in the truck for an hour or so while I run some errands. Can I bag them and keep them in a cooler. Perhaps with some frozen bottles of water, if I make sure the plant bags don't come into direct contact with the ice?

Also, if anyone needs any East Texas farm fresh produce I have two neighbors that truck farm. I know its late notice, but I would be happy to pick something up if anyone is interested. 

I beleive they still have red meat watermelons $4, yellow meat watermelons $5. Tomatoes, new potatoes, okra, squash, corn, onions, peaches $3 per basket. Fresh pinto beans, black eyed peas, Lady Cream peas all $3-5 per bag/ shelled. Cantaloupes $3.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

They should be fine in a cooler. You could add a ice pack to keep it cool.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*I can make this one....YEAH!!
*


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone have any Lillaeopsis 'Mini" and if anyone has any black bar endlers or any cool out of the ordinary endlers but I will take the regular ones also. I need @ least 6-8. I will pay for these. Also I am looking for a little bit of dwarf baby tears, emersed or submersed either will be fine. Still need some mini rose moss or regular rose moss. Let me know ahead of time if you want money, so I can remember to bring cash. I have some nice plants I want to bring and for giving away but I thought I would let everyone know ahead that they all have hair /thread algae. Some one please advise me. Should I bring them or throw them away?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Chris--put the plants in plastic bags and put the bags in a cooler. I don't think you need an ice pack, but a bag or two of refrigerated water would not hurt.

Please bring me a yellow watermelon and a basket of peaches!

Todd--when I bring plants that might have a specific type of algae on them, I just put a note on the bag. That way others can decide if they want to take them anyway.

--Michael


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

Anyone have any goldfish or want duckweed for any other reason? I'll bring as much as I can scoop out of my tank if anyone wants.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Dave, I have MANY goldfish, but probably don't have time to catch any before the meeting. I plan to clean out the ponds in the fall, and will lots to give away then.

Ask me about them at the meeting.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

@alexopolus california blackworms are a good live food that will grow in your substrate. We actually ordered some, but didn't read instructions in advance and left them overnight in a bucket and there were apparently a lot of worms relative to the surface area so I think most of them died. Hopefully we got enough into the substrate the day they arrived that we'll have some. 

I'll be bringing a bunch of excess plants. 

Main thing I could use is a 400 watt metal halide ballast, but I don't have funds to buy one at the moment, so it probably doesn't matter if anyone has a spare. One of my two died and it's "tar potted" meaning the entire thing is full of a tar substrate so I can't even attempt to service it. And IceCap has gone out of business apparently.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

MacFan said:


> @alexopolus california blackworms are a good live food that will grow in your substrate. We actually ordered some, but didn't read instructions in advance and left them overnight in a bucket and there were apparently a lot of worms relative to the surface area so I think most of them died. Hopefully we got enough into the substrate the day they arrived that we'll have some.
> 
> I'll be bringing a bunch of excess plants.
> 
> Main thing I could use is a 400 watt metal halide ballast, but I don't have funds to buy one at the moment, so it probably doesn't matter if anyone has a spare. One of my two died and it's "tar potted" meaning the entire thing is full of a tar substrate so I can't even attempt to service it. And IceCap has gone out of business apparently.


http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/for/3150502634.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/for/3131652526.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=21&subAreaID=&query=mh+ballast&catAbb=sss

ron-c blimmerz on dfwmas has this 6. (1) lUMATEK 400w DIMMABLE ballast $70obo


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Would anyone be able to give me a ride to the meeting? I am having some car problems. I only live about 12 miles from her house. Here is my address Todd Ziegler 201 Morgan place, Arlington TX 76010. Here is my phone number in case you can't reach me on the website 214-830 - 5008. I can provide gas money. I will make the meeting one way or another..is anyone interested in some java fern, I have about 3 different kinds and I have a lot. I didn't want to bring it all. So LMK if you want some and what kind. I have trident, needle, java (regular)


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Basic said:


> Would anyone be able to give me a ride to the meeting? I am having some car problems. I only live about 12 miles from her house. Here is my address Todd Ziegler 201 Morgan place, Arlington TX 76010. Here is my phone number in case you can't reach me on the website 214-830 - 5008. I can provide gas money. I will make the meeting one way or another..is anyone interested in some java fern, I have about 3 different kinds and I have a lot. I didn't want to bring it all. So LMK if you want some and what kind. I have trident, needle, java (regular)


you're only 11.8 miles from kims not to far. 25-30 min drive. I think I might be able to help you out if I leave early enough, only think is I don't have ac.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

That's not a problem. I will buy us something cool to drink. Did you pull my address and kims up. If you did you will see that it's a straight shot. If you can't that's fine just let me know.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Basic said:


> That's not a problem. I will buy us something cool to drink. Did you pull my address and kims up. If you did you will see that it's a straight shot. If you can't that's fine just let me know.


yeah that's what I did it's a straight shot down jefferson street.(good street right no construction.
well I have ac but the compressor went out and I just been using one of those plug in to the ac adapter fans from big lots.. from where I'm at you where you are at is 40 miles and a 50 min drive..... then from your place to kims is 12 miles and 23 mins.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

There is one spot that has some construction but it's only for 1 block. Then it's smooth sailing. I will bring the old spice with me.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Basic said:


> There is one spot that has some construction but it's only for 1 block. Then it's smooth sailing. I will bring the old spice with me.


not bad, you only be an extra 10mins and 12 miles. I can pick you up, I texted you.


----------

